# question re shrimp in ABT's...



## fatback (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi folks. No time to scour the forum for answers this morning. 2 quick questions here regarding ABT's w/ shrimp. Do you precook the shrimp, and if you have nice looking ones, do you leave them whole, or chop them up and mix them with the cheese and other ingredients? Thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 13, 2009)

Personally I don't precook them and I chop them up and add to the cream cheese


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 13, 2009)

I use raw shrimp!


----------



## kingudaroad (Jun 13, 2009)

Seems like they would be like pencil erasers by the time the bacon was done. But I've not tried them in my abt's.


----------



## ellymae (Jun 13, 2009)

I use precooked shrimp and do a coarse chop of them, mix with the cream cheese and take it from there.


----------



## fatback (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks, folks. mrs. fatback bought a frozen bag of those tiny, precooked shrimp, so that pretty much settled "cooked vs. raw" decision. I diced them up pretty finely, mixed with cream cheese, green onion, and seasoning salt. I did another batch with some diced grilled chicken, cream cheese, cheddar cheese, green onions, and seasoning salt. They were both delicious, and a huge hit.

A couple of thing's I'll do differently next time: If I buy frozen shrimp again, I will give it more time to thaw so I can extract more water from them. Also, I will try Old Bay in lieu of the regular seasoning salt.

Anyway, having done my first batch of ABT's, I now see that they're pretty hard to screw up. And the aroma of those peppers coming off the BSKD...OH MY GOD!!!

I promise I will bring it with Qvue one of these days.


----------

